# alsa Lautstärke in KDE nach reboot stets auf Maximum[solved]

## Randy Andy

Abend miteinander.

Nach einem Neustart auf meinem Laptop und dem einloggen unter KDE 4.4.1, brüllt mich das Teil stets mit Max. Lautstärke an. Reduziere ich mit kmix dann die Lautstärke, logge mich aus u. wieder ein, bleibt sie erhalten. Nach einem reboot ist sie jedoch wieder auf max. gestellt. Ansonsten verhält sich der Sound aber korrekt.

Auch mit einem frisch erzeugten Test-account hab ich das gleiche Verhalten.

Am beginn des KDE einloggens erscheint das Lautsprechersymbol erstmal reduziert (z.B. Zwei Schallwellen), dann springt er rauf auf auf 3=max. und dann brüllt es wieder.

So als ob es erst durch KDE auf max gestellt würde,  Wo kann ich das beeinflussen / konfigurieren.  Unter Kmix Lauststärke beim anmelden wiederherstellen hat bei mir keinen Einfluss. 

Den Alsa Guide bin ich auch schon mehrfach durchgegangen ohne dass mir Fehler auffielen, und mit den Settings der 

alsasound hab ich auch schon diverse Varianten durchgespielt

```

cat /etc/conf.d/alsasound 

# ENABLE_OSS_EMUL:

# Do you want to enable in-kernel oss emulation?

# no - Do not load oss emul drivers

# yes - Load oss emul drivers if they're found

ENABLE_OSS_EMUL="yes"

# RESTORE_ON_START:

# Do you want to restore your mixer settings?  If not, your cards will be

# muted.

# no - Do not restore state

# yes - Restore state

RESTORE_ON_START="yes"

# SAVE_ON_STOP:

# Do you want to save changes made to your mixer volumes when alsasound

# stops? 

# no - Do not save state

# yes - Save state

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"

# LOAD_ON_START:

# Do you want to load sound modules when alsasound starts?

# Note: The Gentoo ALSA developers encourage you to build your sound 

#       drivers into the kernel unless the device is hotpluggable or 

#       you need to supply specific options (such as model= to HD-Audio).

# no - Do not load modules

# yes - Load modules

#LOAD_ON_START="yes"

```

```

rc-update show

              keymaps |                                   boot        

             net.eth0 |                 default                       

            syslog-ng |                 default                       

             bootmisc |                                   boot        

                 ntpd |                 default                       

            savecache |        shutdown                               

               sysctl |                                   boot        

           localmount |                                   boot        

            killprocs |        shutdown                               

                  gpm |                 default                       

                 hald |                 default                       

                 sshd |                 default                       

          consolefont |                                   boot        

                 fsck |                                   boot        

                devfs |                                        sysinit

                 mtab |                                   boot        

             hostname |                                   boot        

              urandom |                                   boot        

           consolekit |                 default                       

                local |                 default nonetwork             

             netmount |                 default                       

               net.lo |                                   boot        

                 udev |                                        sysinit

              modules |                                   boot        

       udev-postmount |                 default                       

                 root |                                   boot        

                dmesg |                                        sysinit

                  nfs |                 default                       

             mount-ro |        shutdown                               

              hwclock |                                   boot        

               procfs |                                   boot        

                  xdm |                 default                       

                 swap |                                   boot        

            alsasound |                                   boot        

         termencoding |                                   boot

```

Was hab ich übersehen, woran könnt's noch liegen?

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Finswimmer

Vielleicht hilft es, mit alsamixer die Lautstärke richtig einzustellen und dann mit alsactl store zu speichern.

Oder im KMix gibt es "Restore volumes on login".

Tobi

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

öffne mal den Hauptmixer (also nicht den einzelnen Regler, der beim Anklicken des Lautsprechersymbols im Systray erscheint, sondern den "großen" Mixer), gehe dort auf Einstellungen -> KMix einrichten und nimm dann bei der Option "Lautstärken beim Anmelden wiederherstellen" den Haken raus.

So konnte ich KMix abgewöhnen von selbst an der Lautstärke rumzupfuschen.

[EDIT]

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil... hast du ja schon versucht    :Rolling Eyes: 

Okay, noch ne Möglichkeit... logge dich aus KDE aus und lösche dann die Datei ${HOME}/.kde4/share/config/kmixrc. Falls das hilft, dann trotzdem nachträglich den Haken bei "Lautstärken beim Anmelden wiederherstellen" rausnehmen, denn das ist meistens für das von dir beschriebene Verhalten verantwortlich und du hast ja schon bei Alsa die Möglichkeit die Mixereinstellungen speichern zu lassen.

[/EDIT]

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke Tobi,

das hatte ich  noch vergessen zu erwähnen dass ich das schon versucht hatte, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Das mit den kmix settings hatte ich mit dem deutschen Wortlaut bereits erwähnt, präziser:

Das Häkchen unter kmix /Einstellungen/Kmix Einrichten/Lautstärken beim Anmelden Wiederherstellen mal gesetzt mal nicht bringt keine Änderung.

Hab jetzt nochmal ganz genau hingesehen, und nach einem Neustart, vor dem Einloggen per kdm (also noch auf der konsole) alsamixer aufgerufen, und die settings sind noch ok, also auf ca. 50 %.

Nach einloggen in KDE erhöhen sich Master und PCM auf 100%, was dann sogar machmal zum abschalten der Karten führen kann, mindestens jedoch zum krächzen /aussetzten.

Was stellt in KDE die Lautstärke ein, welche Dateien spielen da noch mit rein?

----------

## Josef.95

Ungewöhnlich....!

habe ich so noch nie erlebt..

Eine Idee wäre noch, wie du deine Session beendest,

AFAIK ist doch Standard das die Session beim abmelden gespeichert, und beim wieder anmelden fortgeführt wird,

hast du das evtl. geändert?

also das immer mit einer neuen Session begonnen wird?

Aber auch das wäre leicht ungewöhnlich, soweit ich mich erinnere startet kde eine ganz neue Session doch als default mit etwa 70% des Master Reglers...

/edit:

Ahhrg.., das kann es auch nicht sein, du schriebst ja  *Quote:*   

> Auch mit einem frisch erzeugten Test-account hab ich das gleiche Verhalten.

  Also sorry, vergiss es..

/edit:2 Mein erster Edit kam gleichzeitig mit deiner Antwort.Last edited by Josef.95 on Tue Mar 23, 2010 11:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Randy Andy

Ja Josef,

ich kenn das von meinen anderen KDE Gentoo Kisten auch nicht, 

Die von Dir angespreochene Voreinstellung ist bei mir gegeben. Nun schön übersichtlich einzustellen unter:

Systemeinstellungen/Sitzungsverwaltung/Bei der Anmeldung/vorige Sitzung Wiederherstellen.

Für Heute klinke ich mich mal aus, bis später mit hoffentlich weiteren Ideen,

Gut's Nächtle

----------

## Josef.95

Ansonsten führe doch auch noch mal 

```
# alsaconf
```

 neu aus,

dies kann zb hilfreich/nötig sein wenn zuvor ein Kernel Upgrade vorgenommen wurde und es im Kernel neue alsa Treiber gab.

(Es können zb die Module Optionen oder/und die Bezeichnung des Sound Chipsatzes nicht mehr stimmen wenn die Treiber gewechselt oder aktualisiert wurden)

----------

## XMath

Hi,

schau doch mal in 

```
~/.kde4/share/config/kmixctrlrc
```

 nach, welche Werte dort gespeichert sind.

Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass ich beim Umstieg von KDE3 auf KDE4 ein ähnliches Problem hatte.

HTH

----------

## Randy Andy

Sorry an alle Helfer für meine lahme Antwort,

aber die Frau hat den Schleppi meist im Gebrauch, weshalb ich da nur gelegentlich dran rumspielen kann   :Rolling Eyes: 

"Was ich in der Zwischenzeit so alles ausprobiert habe:"

```

alsaconf durchgeführt

~/.kde4/share/config/kmixrc und

~/.kde4/share/config/kmixctrlrc gelöscht

KMix einrichten und bei der Option "Lautstärken beim Anmelden wiederherstellen" den Haken raus/rein ausprobiert.

```

Zwischendrin immer wieder neu gebootet um zu sehen ob sich was verbessert hat.

Nach den ganzen Änderungen nochmal einen Testaccaount angelegt - das gleiche Spiel, d.h.:

Dann hab ich noch ein im Homeverzeichnis bestehendes kde3.5 Verzeichnis und den Link von .kde --> auf kde3.5 gelöscht.

Wie ihr seht hab ich die Kiste (wie alle anderen auch) von kde3.5 auf kde4 migriert.

Übrig ist also nur noch das .kde4 Verzeichnis. Das obige Spiel (siehe Code) nochmal durchgeführt.

Nach dem booten sind meine alsamixer settings noch i.o., z.B. Master u. PCM Lautstärke auf 50%.

Beim einloggen in KDE-4.x (User1) werden diese dann auf 100% erhöht. Stell ich per KMIX GUI die Lautstärke wieder runter auf 50%, logge mich aus und wieder ein bleibt's erhalten.

Logge ich mich aus, und melde mich in KDE4 als User2 an, Lautstärke wieder auf 100%. Reduzieren auf 50%, ausloggen.

Dann wieder als User 1 einloggen, und ich hab wieder 100% Volume!

Visuell hat sich für mich folgendes geändert:

In den systemsettings unter dem Lautsprechersymbol hatte ich zu Anfang mal ein internes Audiogerät und ein dummy device (ausgegraut).

Nach den Änderungen s.o. gab's mal für eine bootphase ein pulseaudio device dort, das danach aber wieder verschwand.

Zwischenzeitlich hab ich nur noch das interne Audiodevice (hab die genaue Bez. gerade nicht am Start), so wie auch bei meinem funktionierenden Desktop PC.

Da ich Pulseaudio auf dem Laptop nicht wirklich brauche, würde ich das zur Sicherkeit mal rausschmeissen (Paket+Flag) und mein world mit --newuse mal neucompilieren, fall ihr nicht eine bessere / zielführendere Idee für mich habt.

Bin gespannt, vielen Dank an alle.

Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

So Leute, ich hab's!      :Laughing: 

Folgendes hab ich gemacht um das Problem zu beseitigen:

```

emerge -Ca media-sound/pulseaudio

emerge --depclean

die make.conf editiert und ein minus vor pulseaudio gesetzt

pump emerge -DuvaN world || until pump emerge --resume --skipfirst; do pump emerge --resume --skipfirst; done && revdep-rebuild

```

Und nun geht's! Interessant finde ich folgendes:

In den systemsettings unter Audio (Lautsprecher-Symbol) steht nun nicht mehr wie zuvor "Internes Audio Analog Stereo" sondern stattdessen:

ESS ES1938 (Solo-1) rev0, irq5 ()

Esound (ESD)

Was also exact meiner im Kernel konfigurierten Hardware entspricht, und somit präzisere Angaben darstellt.

Künftig bin ich also etwas vorsichtiger mit pulseaudio, wenn ich's nicht wirklich benötige....

Gruß, Andy.

----------

